# help with a cpt code



## vsterhop

Can anybody tell me the CPT code for a 1. Diagnostic laparoscopy.  2. Extensive laparoscopic lysis of adhesions taking approximately 2 hours.  3. Laparoscopic converted to open Roux-en-Y hepaticojejunostomy.


Thanks!


----------



## jaimewicklund

I would look at codes 47780 or 47785 (depending on which limb was created) I would modify whichever code you select with a -22, rationale being the extensive lysing of adhesions. I would not code the diagnostic laparoscopy (we are conservative) but if you do, don't forget the icd-9 code V64.41. This is just my opinion.


Hope this helps!!

Jaime


----------



## LTibbetts

I agree with Jaime 100%


----------

